# Best place to drop acid?



## Ganjatopolis (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd like to say in a park, forest or mall.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 24, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> I'd like to say in a park, forest or mall.


Nah....drop it into my mouth or onto my tongue.


----------



## shepj (Feb 25, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> Nah....drop it into my mouth or onto my tongue.


hahahaha! what a smartass lol.. Joe, seriously? I love dropping it on leaves so little animals get into it.


----------



## KP2 (Feb 25, 2009)

at home in front of the tube, comedy central.

ear to ear all nite long! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 25, 2009)

shepj said:


> hahahaha! what a smartass lol.. Joe, seriously? I love dropping it on leaves so little animals get into it.


ha ha ....WTF?

Only if you have RC's vialed up (which would not be so nice to small animals). otherwise you are waisting your doses.


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2009)

The beach, or the mountains


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay fine... maybe not "dropping acid" how about "taking acid?"


----------



## SamWilson (Feb 28, 2009)

me and 8 of my mates once went to a wild life park/zoo on the cids, was a day to remember to say the least, I remember us walking around the corner into a peacock with its tail flaired out, shit we would have been a sight for the general public ahaha


----------



## collectselltrade (Feb 28, 2009)

ANY WHERE NEAR WATER WITH THE SUN ON THE RISE REFECTION....NICE TRAILSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssss


----------



## shepj (Feb 28, 2009)

I cant wait until spring/summer.. I want to watch the clouds pass while trippn.


----------



## marijuanavillle7 (Mar 1, 2009)

Music festivals, partys, the beach just about anywhere.


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Mar 1, 2009)

Best place hands down.

http://www.alexgrey.com/


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats some fucking amazing art.


----------



## pharlow (Mar 1, 2009)

THE ULTIMATE PLACE KNOTS SCARY FARM HIT UP ALL THE RIDES AND MAZES DAMN IT WAS AWESOME I WAS EXPECTING TO SEE 10 FOOT TALL SPIDERS ALL WEEK IT WAS SICK ..... on a side note the girl i was w was freakin out lol but she had fun tooo


----------



## ghosthorse (Mar 1, 2009)

*Many years ago drivin in to see the Grand Canyon at daybreak! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! to old for that now need my sleep. GH*


----------



## randymarsh420 (Mar 1, 2009)

Anywhere outdoors where there's cool scenery... I had a blast when we dropped acid at a nearby state park.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 1, 2009)

wide open outdoor places like parks. also tripping on the beach and watching the sun rise is amazing. but the most fun ive had is when you get like 5-7 good friends and all drop at the same time at someones house and just watch tv go on youtube eat everything listen to really loud music and have a trip party.


----------



## moedownonit (Mar 2, 2009)

Joshua Tree national desert is the place i always return to trip.


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 2, 2009)

i would deff say anything near water and take it mid day so you get the effects of night and day they are totally diff during the day you see the coulds breathe laugh at evevrything water is fun to be around and when night hits be prepared its the bomb man i just had some mescaline and there is a bunch of geltabs going around i still got a sheet of blotter put up and like 6 hits of mesc cant wait for the pink floyd laser show at ourplanetarium


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 2, 2009)

johnnyt2184 said:


> i would deff say anything near water and take it mid day so you get the effects of night and day they are totally diff during the day you see the coulds breathe laugh at evevrything water is fun to be around and when night hits be prepared its the bomb man i just had some mescaline and there is a bunch of geltabs going around i still got a sheet of blotter put up and like 6 hits of mesc cant wait for the pink floyd laser show at ourplanetarium


damm johnny we need to chill.. what are a u in?


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Mar 2, 2009)

pharlow said:


> THE ULTIMATE PLACE KNOTS SCARY FARM HIT UP ALL THE RIDES AND MAZES DAMN IT WAS AWESOME I WAS EXPECTING TO SEE 10 FOOT TALL SPIDERS ALL WEEK IT WAS SICK ..... on a side note the girl i was w was freakin out lol but she had fun tooo


 Holy shit, amsuement park. That would be fucking incredible. I think a roller coaster on acid would = insanity. Next time I'm at King's Island or Six Flags I'll have to make a jack ass out of myself and take a few hits.


----------



## Flagg (Mar 3, 2009)

Shambhala Music Festival.


----------



## picturemerollin (Mar 3, 2009)

Old folks home.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 3, 2009)

picturemerollin said:


> Old folks home.


wtf......................


----------



## picturemerollin (Mar 3, 2009)

I had fun.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 3, 2009)

really... it would freak me out.


----------



## pharlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> Holy shit, amsuement park. That would be fucking incredible. I think a roller coaster on acid would = insanity. Next time I'm at King's Island or Six Flags I'll have to make a jack ass out of myself and take a few hits.


yea it was awesome except the girl i was with was almost in tears of xcitment every time we got on a ride


----------



## johnnyt2184 (Mar 3, 2009)

wtf an old folks home lmfao i cant be around people who are not tripping when i am especially a bunch of old peeps and floridasucks i told you roll up to jacksonville i got you man and i just heard its about to roll back in to Duval but you gotta try this mescaline you can right your name in the air the tracers are so hardcore


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 3, 2009)

johnnyt2184 said:


> wtf an old folks home lmfao i cant be around people who are not tripping when i am especially a bunch of old peeps and floridasucks i told you roll up to jacksonville i got you man and i just heard its about to roll back in to Duval but you gotta try this mescaline you can right your name in the air the tracers are so hardcore


thats awsome... i wish i could head up there right now, but im broke and lookin for a job.


----------



## Sedition (Mar 3, 2009)

I dropped for the first, and last time at a three day music festival. It was fucking epic, and I had the best experience I could possibly have asked for. Only thing was, I made the mistake of taking a half tab first and then another half tab about four hours later. It didn't intensify the trip at all, just made it WAY longer, and by about the 13th hour I had had enough, but couldn't sleep or anything. Whether or not this was because I was on the "come down" so to speak is up for debate ,but yeah apart from not being able to sleep for ages I had a fucking ball. I couldn't imagine just casually dropping it at home during the weekend, and sitting in front of the T.V like some duffer said. So much better when you are outside, free to do whatever you want and with a bunch of mates (Live acts made this the SICKEST)! 
Have fun  I'm sure you will hahaha.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Mar 3, 2009)

Old people are bat shit crazy anyway, your LSD addeled babbling would blend right in the senility babbling.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 4, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> Old people are bat shit crazy anyway, your LSD addeled babbling would blend right in the senility babbling.


haha.... true.


----------



## smutpeddler (Mar 4, 2009)

probably a zombie fesival. 

me personally, probably stay at home.


----------



## m3ccaofus (Mar 4, 2009)

my room is built for tripping its aqua blue and orange with random exotic plants everywhere and a chalkboard wall to draw random things on. Also with surround sound and random sound effect cds its amazing. its the only indoor place I love tripping anywhere else it feels to busy. but nothing tops the great outdoors thats for sure.


----------



## shepj (Mar 4, 2009)

my bathroom tiles are really textured (stone tiles, so the times aren't perfect uniform height on the face and shit).. and when I look at them, they shoot out like they are 3D.

I love staring into the mirror and letting my imagination take off.


----------



## Sedition (Mar 12, 2009)

Mr. Limpet said:


> Best place hands down.
> 
> http://www.alexgrey.com/


My god, agreed.


----------



## GrowGreenGreen (Mar 12, 2009)

Wherever you feel you'll be comfortable for a while. Remember: Set and Setting. That's _mind_set and setting. Get those two good and you'll have a lovely trip.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 12, 2009)

you know alex grey sells a blindfold for 20+ dollars that he calles "the mindfold." its for tripping.


----------



## grateful dharma (Mar 14, 2009)

The only place better to take acid other then Red rocks ampatheater is utah in the desert. try it


----------



## MrBaker (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't live anywhere close to desert, but it sounds sweet. 

I do live close to a giant park system with ledges, a big-ass lake, and many good sized creeks. I like to get in the woods by 9am and start trippin' by 10. A solid 7 hours of runnin' through nature preserve is great, just remember to have plenty to drink and a way of telling direction if ya need one. Last year I ended up waist deep in a pile of dead conifer trees while ~10 buzzards (yeah, on the ground in a group...weird) stoop ~20-30 feet away from me, staring at me like I'm on drugs.

Also, staring at our fireplace with a rock & mortar facade is pretty ridiculous. All the patterned tile and stuff is fun, oh and stucco ceilings.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 15, 2009)

MrBaker said:


> I don't live anywhere close to desert, but it sounds sweet.
> 
> I do live close to a giant park system with ledges, a big-ass lake, and many good sized creeks. I like to get in the woods by 9am and start trippin' by 10. A solid 7 hours of runnin' through nature preserve is great, just remember to have plenty to drink and a way of telling direction if ya need one. Last year I ended up waist deep in a pile of dead conifer trees while ~10 buzzards (yeah, on the ground in a group...weird) stoop ~20-30 feet away from me, staring at me like I'm on drugs.
> 
> Also, staring at our fireplace with a rock & mortar facade is pretty ridiculous. All the patterned tile and stuff is fun, oh and stucco ceilings.


haha... the birds were staring at you cause you were on drugs.


----------



## yamin (Mar 15, 2009)

A SUN SET, A FULL MOON, an some cool breez
thats all i need for a killer trip


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 15, 2009)

disneyland.....


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 15, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> disneyland.....


 

I have done a good bit of acid and other &#8216;trippy&#8217; drugs in my life but I don&#8217;t know if I would want to do them while at Disneyland. 

All those gigantic rats with big smiling faces wandering around might be a bit too freaky for me.


----------



## anthony6216 (Mar 15, 2009)

All I have to say is the Redwood Forest if your close 

Peace and1love,
anthony


----------



## Swag (Mar 15, 2009)

best place to drop acid.... on a boat on a river with tangerine trees and marmalade skies


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 16, 2009)

swag tha fat chick or pathetic emo dude (whatever it is) in your avie is funny


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 16, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> disneyland.....


Fuck yeah! Mr. Toad's wild ride, ToonTown, the Haunted House were unbelievable. Best part was the water/light show they do call Fantasmik in the New Orleans square area. Amazing!


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 16, 2009)

speaking of New Orleans, before the hurricane the aquarium was a pretty cool place to drop....


----------



## shepj (Mar 16, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> speaking of New Orleans, before the hurricane the aquarium was a pretty cool place to drop....


I saw New Orleans and hurricane (just skimming) thought you were gonna say "watching the hurricanes in new orleans" or something to that extent..


----------



## Swag (Mar 16, 2009)

Greyskull said:


> swag tha fat chick or pathetic emo dude (whatever it is) in your avie is funny


Thanks...that's me you jerk... na not really


----------



## style (Mar 16, 2009)

Whatever way you decide ingest the acid, please do not give in to peer pressure/stupidity and drop it in your eyes. 
It just dont work.

It would be like french frying when you are supposed to pizza, you're gunna have a bad time.


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Mar 16, 2009)

Swag said:


> Thanks...that's me you jerk... na not really


 Actually it's my fucking wife you assholes................


----------



## stanky (Mar 16, 2009)

front row at a umphreys mcgee show, bayliss side


----------



## JediTangerine (Mar 16, 2009)

bestbuy. carpets and people in a rush to buy shit


----------



## Dr Greene (Mar 16, 2009)

...at a Pixar movie with a bunch of little kids around.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 17, 2009)

at the Vans Warped Tour...


----------



## Swag (Mar 17, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> Actually it's my fucking wife you assholes................


haha sorry


----------



## jerryclub1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pool Hall,WOW


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Mar 18, 2009)

Mcgician said:


> Fuck yeah! Mr. Toad's wild ride, ToonTown, the Haunted House were unbelievable. Best part was the water/light show they do call Fantasmik in the New Orleans square area. Amazing!


I knew that someone would have already dropped at Disneyland. 
Wat... when the fuck did we get the clapping smiley emoticon, is that a new one or have I just never noticed it?


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 19, 2009)

really the BEST place to drop acid is in your mouth...


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 19, 2009)

all tool vids are amazing for tripping but this one really caught my attention, its pretty insane... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw&feature=related


----------



## shadau (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr. Limpet said:


> Best place hands down.
> 
> http://www.alexgrey.com/


wow the art made me feel on edge, in a good way it was like i had seen it before


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Mar 20, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> really the BEST place to drop acid is in your mouth...


 I think someone already said that


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 20, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> I think someone already said that


I said it.
but I said to drop it into my mouth or onto my tongue.


----------



## stanky (Mar 20, 2009)

Mr. Limpet said:


> Best place hands down.
> 
> http://www.alexgrey.com/


2 of my boys ate L and went there, while Alex Grey was speaking. Said it was a good time.....fucking bisco kids

stanky


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 21, 2009)

stanky said:


> 2 of my boys ate L and went there, while Alex Grey was speaking. Said it was a good time.....fucking bisco kids
> 
> stanky


That would be pretty cool. I think thats the place I would like to visit.


----------



## smokemdown (Mar 22, 2009)

I've created a trippers paradise at my pad.. We got lasers, lights, HD projection, PA soundsystem, color changing fiber optic floating ceiling w/ collor changing rope lights around, fiber optic changing tabletops, lazboys and not one clock.. Last summer we partied in there for weeks on end.. Threw our last party halloween and now on vacation.. didn't evr think I'd need a vacation from parties..


----------



## shepj (Mar 22, 2009)

btw any of you guys hitting up Bisco this year?


----------

